# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Новогодний сценарий за 1000р

## Уралочка

*Сценарий Нового года 2020!!!
Так СЫРьёзно мы ещё не гуляли!!!*

1. Музыкальный вход приветствие.
2. Тосты
3. Юмористические новогодние новости, приметы, рекламы и приличные ругательства.
4. 2020 – ЧТО в этих цифрах?
5. НЕ ВСЁ о мышах – игры, интерактивы.
6. Экзотическое имя.
7. А вот и дедуля. (игровой блок)
8. Новогодняя СКАЗКА.
9. Прибабахнутые пожелания.
10.Стишки смеялки.
11.Послушание ведущего.
12.Викторины и батлы.
13.ЕДА! (студийки)
14.Все будем пить! 
15.у Деда Мороза логика НЕ отсутствует! (шоу-игра)
16.Поймай удачу за хвост.
17.Какой чудесный день. (музыкальная инсценировка)


*в комплекте:* Сценарий, музыка,студийные записи. *ВИДЕО*.

*СТОИМОСТЬ 3500р.* 


*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

*Прошлогоднюю программу https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=143004 
Вы можете купить за 1000р** её и в этом году можно с лёгкостью использовать.*

----------

sveta.miga (17.11.2019), Tanuxatexas (19.11.2019)

----------


## KarinaP

Здравствуйте, Леночка, меня зовут Карина, я давно слежу за вашим творчеством, восхищаюсь вы супер!!!!!!!! Жалею что не смогла попасть на мастер класс.... Очень хочу купить новогоднюю программу 2020....пожалуйста объясните как это сделать...Присмотрела еще несколько программ....Да  бы все у вас приобрела, уж очень мне нравятся ваши работы, живые. яркие. универсальные, драйвовые.... Лена вы зажигалочка-уралочка, "вечный двигатель" Браво Вам!!!!!

----------

Уралочка (03.12.2019)

----------


## Уралочка

> Здравствуйте, Леночка, меня зовут Карина, я давно слежу за вашим творчеством, восхищаюсь вы супер!!!!!!!! Жалею что не смогла попасть на мастер класс.... Очень хочу купить новогоднюю программу 2020....пожалуйста объясните как это сделать...Присмотрела еще несколько программ....Да  бы все у вас приобрела, уж очень мне нравятся ваши работы, живые. яркие. универсальные, драйвовые.... Лена вы зажигалочка-уралочка, "вечный двигатель" Браво Вам!!!!!


Здравствуйте, Карина) благодарю на добром слове.  Оплачивайте по счёту и я Вам скину ссылочки для скачивания материала.  С ув. Елена.

----------


## натакадр

Добрый день, Елена! Я была у вас на мастер-классе в Екатеринбурге 3 октября. Видео нет, некоторые моменты забываются, случайно в теме увидела, что есть видео Новогодних программ, можно как то приобрести это видео?

----------


## Уралочка

> *Сценарий Нового года 2020!!!
> Так СЫРьёзно мы ещё не гуляли!!!*
> 
> 1. Музыкальный вход приветствие.
> 2. Тосты
> 3. Юмористические новогодние новости, приметы, рекламы и приличные ругательства.
> 4. 2020 – ЧТО в этих цифрах?
> 5. НЕ ВСЁ о мышах – игры, интерактивы.
> 6. Экзотическое имя.
> ...


*
ДРУЗЬЯ, ЭТОТ СЦЕНАРИЙ ВЫ МОЖЕТЕ ПРИОБРЕСТИ 
ЗА 1000 РУБЛЕЙ!* 

*Масса универсального общения и игр, ну а мышку мы можем проводить используя этот материал*

----------

